# (Closed) Kernel panic after rebuilding modules

## troglodytus

I'm trying to upgrade my kernel, no problems  when it came to compiling it. When i try to rebuild the modules i get the following error message when it rebuilds the broadcom-sta drivers

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_SSB:         should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.                                                                                                                                          

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.                                                                                                                                   

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.                  

The broadcom drivers did end up installing despite the error messages. When i tried to reboot with the new kernel it produced a kernel panic before the login screen could come up. My question is if these items shouldn't be set, where exactly in the kernel do i go to unset them?  If more information is needed please let me know what you require. Thank you in advanceLast edited by troglodytus on Thu Apr 25, 2013 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

boot the old working kernel that you preserved or boot a cd, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, then 

```
cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig 
```

 in menuconfig type / and enter, in the dialog box that appears type config_ssb and enter.

in the help for ssb that appears you will find the location and the prompt for config_ssb. proceed similarly for other kernel configuration choices you need to find.

----------

## troglodytus

Hello DONAHUE,

 I tried everything you told me to do, and i managed to install broadcom-sta without any complaints. I booted into the new kernel and there was no kernel panic. However when i booted i lost my wireless. Wicd can't find any networks. I looked at the output from ifconfig and this is what i got.

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:2a:82:f9:69:8a  

          inet addr:169.254.106.153  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::e22a:82ff:fef9:698a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2764 (2.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2764 (2.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:6 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

Did i disable something by accident, or is wicd buggy? What do i do now?

----------

## DONAHUE

run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 which will tell if the wireless nic is ready to run

take a look at

```
dmesg | grep -i b43

dmesg | grep -i wlan0
```

----------

## troglodytus

When i ran ifconfig -a i got the same output that i had listed in the previous message no other interfaces were present

When did a grep on dmesg for b43 and wlan0 there was no output. Do i need to install the b43 drivers?

----------

## DONAHUE

your question and your symptoms both suggest the wireless nic has no driver or the wrong driver. suggest boot sysresccd (minimal install cd ok but not as good for our purpose) and running

```
 lspci -nnk | wgetpaste
```

 so that the correct driver can be determined and installed. post the url returned.

----------

## troglodytus

Hello,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I booted from a live cd i had. It didnt' have wgetpaste but i was able to copy and paste the output of lspci -nnk. Hope this information helps you figure out the problem

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge [1022:9601]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) [1022:9602]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) [1022:9604]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1) [1022:9605]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1002:4391]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 42)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller [1002:439c] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384] (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control [1022:1204]

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:9712]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:05.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:970f]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1483]

        Kernel driver in use: wl

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge [1022:9601]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) [1022:9602]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) [1022:9604]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1) [1022:9605]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1002:4391]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 42)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller [1002:439c] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384] (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control [1022:1204]

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:9712]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:05.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:970f]

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1483]

        Kernel driver in use: wl

----------

## DONAHUE

08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01) leads to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 where we find a need to download firmware; so:

 from chroot:

```
emerge linux-firmware iw
```

 and find a need for brcmsmac (PCIe/AXI) driver. wl is listed as an alternate, but did not load for your device ...

In menucofig

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support ---> 
> 
> -*- Wireless ---> 
> 
> <M> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API 
> ...

  recompile and reinstall kernel, reboot

Edited to remove senior moment

----------

## troglodytus

Thank you for the information. When i try to emerge the packages i get the following warning:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/iw-3.3 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924  USE="-savedconfig" 

[blocks B      ] x11-drivers/radeon-ucode ("x11-drivers/radeon-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20120320::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-drivers/radeon-ucode required by @selected

  (sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    linux-firmware

----------

## troglodytus

Okay i resovled the blocked package problem and installed the firmware. I followed your instructions and compiled into the kernel the items you told me to. I recompiled and reinstalled and then rebooted. The system boot with no problems. However i still don't have an internet connection as there is no interface for my wireless connection, no eth1 or wlan0 just eth0 sit0 and lo. i did run lspci -nkk again to see what driver was attached to the wireless adapter. This is what i found

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 03)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:144e]

08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1483]

	Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

Is this good or bad?

----------

## DONAHUE

Sorry, lost my mind last time

[*] Networking support ---> 

-*- Wireless ---> 

<M> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API 

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

Device Drivers ---> 

[*] Network device support ---> 

[*] Wireless LAN ---> 

< >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

< >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

<M>   Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver

< >   Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN drive

[ ]   Broadcom device tracing (NEW

[ ]   Broadcom driver debug functions (NEW)

Broadcom specific AMBA ---> 

<M> BCMA support 

[*] Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus 

[ ] BCMA Broadcom GBIT MAC COMMON core driver

----------

## troglodytus

OK i enabled what you asked me to and i briefly got a wlan0 interface. I tried to connect to it but it still couldn't find any wireless networks. Then quick as i had it it was gone. I was able to bring the interface manually a couple of times but that was it. I don't know what else to do. Thank you for all the help you have given me.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
ifconfig -a 
```

 wlan0 present?

```
ifconfig
```

 wlan0 present?

```
iw wlan0 scan
```

 does it find your network router

```
iw wlan0 info
```

 the interface

```
iw phy0 info
```

 the physical device

does dmesg reflect the action you're seeing?

does lsmod show any stray old broadcom modules? -- b43 wl ssb bcma

does /var/log/wicd/wicd.log help?

----------

## troglodytus

Good Morning,

After sleeping on it i ran the commands you asked, with the exception of dmesg and the following is the output from these commands.

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2764 (2.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2764 (2.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:13 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:2a:82:f9:69:8a  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2764 (2.6 KiB)  TX bytes:2764 (2.6 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:13 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:2a:82:f9:69:8a  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

iw wlan0 scan:

BSS ac:81:12:20:00:18 (on wlan0)

        TSF: 7668150374800 usec (88d, 18:02:30)

        freq: 2462

        beacon interval: 100

        capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

        signal: -68.00 dBm

        last seen: 54 ms ago

        Information elements from Probe Response frame:

        SSID: Seaside-s3r9

        Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

        DS Parameter set: channel 11

        ERP: <no flags>

        RSN:     * Version: 1

                 * Group cipher: TKIP

                 * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

                 * Authentication suites: PSK

                 * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

        Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

        HT capabilities:

                Capabilities: 0x187c

                        HT20

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX Greenfield

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        No RX STBC

                        Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

                        DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

                HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

                HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

        HT operation:

                 * primary channel: 11

                 * secondary channel offset: no secondary

                 * STA channel width: 20 MHz

                 * RIFS: 1

                 * HT protection: no

                 * non-GF present: 1

                 * OBSS non-GF present: 0

                 * dual beacon: 0

                 * dual CTS protection: 0

                 * STBC beacon: 0

                 * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

                 * PCO active: 0

                 * PCO phase: 0

        WMM:     * Parameter version 1

                 * u-APSD

                 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

                 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

                 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

                 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

iw wlan0 info

Interface wlan0

        ifindex 3

        type managed

        wiphy 2

Wiphy phy0

        Band 1:

                Capabilities: 0x70

                        HT20

                        Static SM Power Save

                        RX Greenfield

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        No RX STBC

                        Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

                        No DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

                HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-7

                Frequencies:

                        * 2412 MHz [1] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2417 MHz [2] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2422 MHz [3] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2427 MHz [4] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2432 MHz [5] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2437 MHz [6] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2442 MHz [7] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2447 MHz [8] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2452 MHz [9] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2457 MHz [10] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2462 MHz [11] (19.0 dBm)

                        * 2467 MHz [12] (19.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

                        * 2472 MHz [13] (19.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

                        * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 1.0 Mbps

                        * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

        max # scan SSIDs: 4

        max scan IEs length: 2257 bytes

        Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

        Supported Ciphers:

                * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

                * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

                * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

                * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

        Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

        Supported interface modes:

                 * managed

                 * monitor

        software interface modes (can always be added):

                 * monitor

        interface combinations are not supported

        Supported commands:

                 * new_interface

                 * set_interface

                 * new_key

                 * new_beacon

                 * new_station

                 * new_mpath

                 * set_mesh_params

                 * set_bss

                 * authenticate

                 * associate

                 * deauthenticate

                 * disassociate

                 * join_ibss

                 * join_mesh

                 * set_tx_bitrate_mask

                 * action

                 * frame_wait_cancel

                 * set_wiphy_netns

                 * set_channel

                 * set_wds_peer

                 * Unknown command (84)

                 * Unknown command (87)

                 * Unknown command (85)

                 * Unknown command (89)

                 * connect

                 * disconnect

        Supported TX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

                 * managed: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

                 * AP: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

                 * mesh point: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

                 * P2P-client: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

                 * Unknown mode (10): 0x0000 0x0010 0x0020 0x0030 0x0040 0x0050 0x0060 0x0070 0x0080 0x0090 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0 0x00e0 0x00f0

        Supported RX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

                 * managed: 0x0040 0x00d0

                 * AP: 0x0000 0x0020 0x0040 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x0000 0x0020 0x0040 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

                 * mesh point: 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

                 * P2P-client: 0x0040 0x00d0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x0000 0x0020 0x0040 0x00a0 0x00b0 0x00c0 0x00d0

                 * Unknown mode (10): 0x0040 0x00d0

        Device supports RSN-IBSS.

        HT Capability overrides:

                 * MCS: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

                 * maximum A-MSDU length

                 * supported channel width

                 * short GI for 40 MHz

                 * max A-MPDU length exponent

                 * min MPDU start spacing

        Device supports TX status socket option.

        Device supports HT-IBSS.

Module                  Size  Used by

brcmsmac              498041  0 

brcmutil                2841  1 brcmsmac

wl                   2540279  0 

bcma                   25307  1 brcmsmac

/var/log/wicd/wicd/log

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: global dns servers are   

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: domain is 

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: search domain is 

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: setting wired interface eth0

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: setting wpa driver wext

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: setting backend to external

2013/04/25 08:58:50 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2013/04/25 08:58:58 :: Autoconnecting...

2013/04/25 08:58:58 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2013/04/25 08:58:58 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2013/04/25 08:59:15 :: trying to load backend external

2013/04/25 08:59:15 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: setting use global dns to 0

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: setting global dns

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: global dns servers are   

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: domain is 

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: search domain is 

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: setting wired interface eth0

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: setting wpa driver wext

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: setting backend to external

2013/04/25 08:59:18 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

It's asking me to manually connect. If that is the case, how do i even begin to do this? I tried nm-applet but the installation has been corrupted somehow

----------

## DONAHUE

One thing I see that is troublesome is "setting wpa driver wext " I think brcmsmac wants the nl80211 driver. Editing /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf to change "wpa_driver = wext" to  "wpa_driver = nl80211" works and will eliminate that concern.

Another possible trouble is the presence of wl module which could compete with brcmsmac. 

```
modprobe -r wl

emerge --unmerge broadcom-sta
```

 should eliminate any interference by wl

Third possible trouble is mention of networkmanager. Generally wicd, network manager, and gentoo handbook style networking must be exclusive. Working through http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wicd can be helpful. Ensure that wicd is in the boot runlevel and that net.eth0, net.wlan0, network manager,  wpa_supplicant, and dhcpcd are not in any run level (rc-update show). Ensure that symlinks net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are removed from /etc/init.d. Edit /etc/rc.conf to include 'rc_hotplug="!net*" '

After those items are checked, it should be as simple as running the wicd gui and inserting your preshared key. if you have a wicd icon on your desktop, open it, try to configure your network. 

```
wicd-gtk
```

 in a terminal should start the ncurses based GUI if no icon or no desktop exist.

----------

## troglodytus

I think i'm going to wave the white flag here. I'm not comfortable doing any of this stuff for fear it would damage the configuration that i know is working.  I think i'm going to stick with my old kernel for now. Thank you for all you're help i am grateful for the assistance you provided me.

----------

## DONAHUE

ok. curious .. What version was/is the kernel that runs wl? uname -a.

----------

## troglodytus

3.4.9

----------

## DONAHUE

late stray thought -- way back when, did you emerge broadcom-sta after building kernel 3.7.10?

----------

## troglodytus

i believe so, why do you ask?

----------

## Stinky_Foot

I am having the same problem with the new kernel and my Broadcom BCM4312,  before i could install the wl module without any problem, but now things are not so softly and I still going without a working wireless here. Maybe I should downgrade my kernel as well. Is it the case to report a bug?

----------

## DONAHUE

if broadcom-sta (wl) is the driver in use;

if the kernel is upgraded and installed;

if emerge broadcom-sta is not run with the new kernel eselected:

the NIC should fail when the new kernel is booted.

If broadcom-sta was emerged with the new kernel selected but the nic still fails on booting the new kernel, modprobe wl may be required.

There are reports of wl having problems develop with 3.5 and later kernels..

if broadcom-sta is to be used the broadcom choices in the kernel config should be left disabled. *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> [*] Network device support  --->
> 
> [*]   Wireless LAN  --->
> ...

 

the earlier posts for the bcm4313 suggested leaving boadcom-sta (wl) for brcmsmac

the bcm4312 should use b43 as the alternate to broadcom-sta (wl)

----------

